# Started my 29gal salt tank.



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Monday I added the water.

Tuesday I mixed the instant ocean in.

Wednesday I added the Arag Alive. ( Is it ok to use this as my only substrate, or should I add in some sand? )

Thursday I plan to add 5-10lbs of LR from my LFS. ( Is this ok, or should I wait) I would also like to add some Turbo Snails, Decorator Crab, Peppermint Shrimp possibly a Scarlett Hermit. ( Again, I would like to know if this is too early for inverts, or is this ok? )

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

you can use the live substrate as your only substrate.

I'd add the live rock and let the tank cycle before adding inverts. it should cycle fast, b/c of the live sand.

you can have my decorater crab if we can catch him, i think he ate my brittle star fish







I'm mad at him.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I am going to jack's this evening to pick up some LR. I will probably pick up a Hermit of some sort as well since I've read they handle the cycle well. I would love your decorator crab. Sorry to hear about the star.







Are you sure he's not just hiding somewere?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Added 10lbs of LR, 2 very small blue leg hermits and a camel shrimp. Not sure what type of LR this is, but it's awesome! I was told it's not Fiji because Fiji has been banned.







That was news to me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard a lot of rumors about Fiji rock but I keep seeing it.
Decorator crabs are so cool, but sometimes not!  I could go on and on about those critters!


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice man! Yeah i started my 20gal on saturday the 20th. Saltwater converstion actually.

-No protein skimmer yet.
-got 6lbs of live rock yesterday. 
-still cycling.

There's no sign of any nitrates or nitrite. Its been 6 days and no sign of cycling? Is this normal with just the sand and LR in the tank? O well I think I'll be patient and wait for the tank to produce these "signs" for cycling the tank. good luck with your 29gal







! lates

-Jon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey blu, Throw a piece of shrimp, or fish in there. You need an ammonia source.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Hmm I got a free polyp and a small snail haha with the LR. I just noticed them today. Would it be ok to put a clown fish in there already or would it be wiser to drop a damsel in because it might die anyway? How do those crustaceans do in a newly set up tank like mine because you mentioned the shrimp i was just wondering









-Jon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just thinking of the frozen kind.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Yesterday one of my hermits evacuated his shell and died within minutes. My camel shrimp also passed yesterday.







I have noticed that the LR has an irridecent (sp) film covering most of it. I am tempted to brush this off with an old tooth brush as I believe this is from some of the rock dieing back from shipping. I was told the LR was cured, but I am beginning to doubt it as there is a fowl odor coming from the tank. I am adding activated carbon when I get home from work today. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Gahh! That's some nasty stuff man. What are your nitrate and nitrite levels in your tank? I hope everything iz ok besides your shrimp. sorry to hear bout that. Your tank is still cycling but your rocks must have something wrong with them. ...weird.

Yeah i took my anemone out last night because it was causing too much of a spike in the nitrate levels. So I have my clown in there right now and hopefully he'll be ok. another 5lb rock was added today. I hopefully the nitrates will fall.








Jon


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Yesterday one of my hermits evacuated his shell and died within minutes. My camel shrimp also passed yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you got uncured rock. I never trust when a lfs tells me their rock is cured. I usually have a good sniff of it before i buy it. if it smells like egg, its rotten, if it smells like dirt.. cured. But i allways put mine in my curing tub, run the skimmer and light/heater/powerhead.. then test the water the next day for ammo. I just bought 17lbs of 'cured' rock from the lfs, took it home and threw it in the rubbermaid.. tested the water and it was toxic enough that i was scared to touch it! Take caution when adding anything to your tank, because one small mistake could ruin all your precious livestock.









but if it makes u feel better, u are better off without the camel shrimp. They are notorious for eating fan worms, corals, clam mantles, and anything that cant defend itself. Evil little buggers! dont get another one!!

sly


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I used my powerhead to clean the film from the LR and it looks alot better now. I am going to do a water change tomorrow and test my parameters again.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i put some of that live rock in my tank, never had that happen, well i've had algae grow on it for about the first 2-3 weeks after introducing it, but it's all gone now. We get that rock from califorina, they tell us it's fully cured, but im sure some dies off during shipping. How high are your waste levels? 
I think i remember telling you not to put any inverts a new tank, but he was on sale, so you got the shrimp, sorry bout him dieing though


----------

